# HGH dose for first timer



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I have got some HGH that i intend to use on my next cycle. i have 400 iu which is enough for either 4iu every day for 14 weeks or 3iu every day for 19 weeks. Which would any of you recomend for a frst time user i no alot of people say the longer you use it the better but thought i would ask on here first.

If it makes a difference this is my 4th AAs cycle. I am 5ft10 and weigh 203 pounds at roughly 14% im hopeing to get sub10% while keeping as much weight as possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

post your diet up bro and how much cardio you do , hgh isnt the holy grail has most think dont get me wrong it works but everthing has to be order maybe add a pic , stick in :beer1:


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Whats your previous cycle history mate ?


----------

